# Basra pilots.



## Davie M (Apr 17, 2009)

Read in a freebie today that pilots taking shipping up the Shatt El Arab to Basra are to be housed in Basra aboard Saddam Hussain’s Yacht Basrah Breeze.
Built in 1981 at a cost of $30m the man himself never boarded.
Davie


----------

